# Sky-writing artist over NYC calls out Romney & others about plans to cut arts funding



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

*Sky-writing artist over NYC calls out Romney & others about plans to cut arts funding*

Link includes photos of the multiple messages in the sky over New York City on Sunday, Sept 23.
http://www.brooklynstreetart.com/theblog/2012/09/23/saber-tags-sky-over-new-york-and-bashes-romney/
Saber (one name) explained to Brooklyn Street Arts in a phone interview, "Basically I'm calling out Mitt (Romney) and any other politicians who are cutting arts funding because they are actually cutting jobs that are an engine to our economy. Not to mention the effect these programs have on creativity and inspiration."

As one of a handful of high profile graffiti/street artists in the US who have taken the national stage with their social and political commentary, Saber has "gone big" before, but never on this scale and never over New York City in an hour and a half display that he estimated could be seen over a 20 mile radius. "NYC is the art center of the world," Saber says, "It is quite a good feeling to be able to spread this public message."


----------

